# im geting a Diamond Caimen



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

im geting the Diamond Caimen because i found a guy that live's 2 block's away from me that want's to sell his for $100. Sweeeeeet i cant wait i will be picking him up in 2 week's. He will be going into a 50 breeder tank i have. Oh and my bad i keep on saying he when ist's a she. so she will only grow 3-4feet that's all. Im so happy. After i get him of corse i have to get the Fly River turtle. hate to see all my money go








. but hey nothing can beat having sw tank's, a caimen, and a FRT.

Dose anyone else on here own one or has a differend kind of caimen or ally? Any info about care that you may have please post it. Ive done a lot of resarch on these so i know prity much everything but you can always miss something.

BTW she is eathing cricket;s and fuzzy's. No gold fish


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice little guys,Whats there growth Rate?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

depend's on how much you fee them the one i am geting the guy had for over a year when he got him her was 1ft now she's almost at 2ft. But she will stop at 3-4 feet she will at full grown about the size of the one's in the pic just a little bigger.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

good luck, caimens are awesome and i want to keep one one day. What are your plans when its a big bugger though? is the climate ok to keep it outside wherevr the f*ck you are.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is so badass. What is their temperment? Are they tame at all? Where do you plan on keeping this thing?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> good luck, caimens are awesome and i want to keep one one day. What are your plans when its a big bugger though? is the climate ok to keep it outside wherevr the f*ck you are.
> [snapback]1087839[/snapback]​


im in ny so i can't keep him outside. when she get's full grown which will be max 4ft il get a biger breeder tank for her unless i have my house by then i will make a pond for him in the basement


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

waspride said:


> That is so badass. What is their temperment? Are they tame at all? Where do you plan on keeping this thing?
> [snapback]1087942[/snapback]​


these have been bread to be pet's. with interaction they will be nice. max is 4 feet so i wont need a big incloser.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Why do people buy these and put them in aquariums? the caiman is gonna need a tank at LEAST 4 feet wide to turn around in in no time. A 55 gallon breeder isnt gonna do it.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

no caimen can be kept in a bought tank. You need to make an enclosure with enough water to fully submerge in and enough land to bask, atleast 10'X5' to give them any sort of life. Oh and reptiles can't be 'nice' they won't ever like your company and it would eat you if it could.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > That is so badass. What is their temperment? Are they tame at all? Where do you plan on keeping this thing?
> ...


Personally I think it will need a bigger enclosure







Imo it isn't possible to make reptiles and especially crocs and caimen tame.

However the caimen in the pic are looking great, so good luck with yours


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i will bild her watever she need;s. Money isn't a prob for me. But for now since she is small she will be going into a 50 breedear tank. HMMMMMMM maby i will sell the shark's i got in the display tank at work and put her in there once she get's big (1500G) i idk if i can live without my sharks. and for jan these are Hybrids. They don't exsist in the wild. this is qotied form the person who sell's them.

"Diamond Caimen are Hybrids from a Spectacled male to Yacare Females!

The word is spreading on how Awesome they are!!

Most of you know about these Caimen now. They are tame. They stay small. And make way Better Pets then Dwarfs,Smoothfronts, and Gators.

"These have Been bred to be Pets" Meaning There bred for Captivity.

This is the 5th Year of production for these Beautiful animals. It took 7 years to get the project started. The hard work paid off.
With these beautiful Caimen."

These will reach a size of 4-6' long. ". Females only reach around 4'. Males can reach 6' What does this mean. It means that you will get a caimen that will stay on the small side."


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> no caimen can be kept in a bought tank. You need to make an enclosure with enough water to fully submerge in and enough land to bask, atleast 10'X5' to give them any sort of life. Oh and reptiles can't be 'nice' they won't ever like your company and it would eat you if it could.
> [snapback]1088481[/snapback]​


Listen to WolfFish. He is dead-ass correct. That caimen will NEVER like you. It will tolerate you some, but it's just show specimen. Handle as little as possible and be warned that you will get bit. I hope it doesn't take your finger off and good luck :nod:


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

the example i use is the sulcata tortoise. it is a small tortoise (about 2 feet). but there is no aquarium big enough for its requirements. it like to borrow. the dwarf caimen is gointo want to dive in the water, and lay at a deep bottom ( i would say at least 5 feet.) this is a animal that is gointo have to be kept outside in its adult hood. personaly i dout a caimen is tame after bein bred in captivity for 7 years. it may be a little but it can still snap and take your arm right off when its a adult. i've looked ot get a dwarf caimen its just the requirments are to much for em. def. post some pics up when you get it casue they sure are a complete badass of course.









J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice, They are beautiful,I hope you had experience with cocodrilians. i keep four in the zoo, one females and three males, and i had a pair in my personal collection for about three years.
As you said they reach 4'/6',but there are some exceptions, i had female that was 5'7". You need to becareful.Theyre CB, but that doesnt mean that they made good pets and are tame,You Cant tame a Reptile, they just tolerate you , kind of trust you, relacionate you with food, and they learn that you will not hurt them. (very rare with all crocodilians, but as you know theyre individuals). 
These Cs needs a setup of At Least a land surface of 2.5m²+ and 1m³ of water. A basking Temp 95/100F (They do not need UV-UVB) ,The Water temps 78/80F and a gradient temp around 80F.
I feed mines whole foods(every two days), frozen thawed rats,mice,quails, gut loaded crickets and roaches.

goog luck
Carnivoro


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> Nice, They are beautiful,I hope you had experience with cocodrilians. i keep four in the zoo, one females and three males, and i had a pair in my personal collection for about three years.
> As you said they reach 4'/6',but there are some exceptions, i had female that was 5'7". You need to becareful.Theyre CB, but that doesnt mean that they made good pets and are tame,You Cant tame a Reptile, they just tolerate you , kind of trust you, relacionate you with food, and they learn that you will not hurt them. (very rare with all crocodilians, but as you know theyre individuals).
> These Cs needs a setup of At Least a land surface of 2.5m²+ and 1m³ of water. A basking Temp 95/100F (They do not need UV-UVB) ,The Water temps 78/80F and a gradient temp around 80F.
> I feed mines whole foods(every two days), frozen thawed rats,mice,quails, gut loaded crickets and roaches.
> ...


wow that's nice man. I have experance with keeping american ally's. but never cocodrilians. I don't expect to hold him or pet him im not that dunb lol. He will be strictly show. I do have one question that i cant seem to find the answer about though. As for the water can you keep a under water filter in there? If so what kind do you or anyone else recomend. what kind of C's do you keep?? the same kind as what im geting?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

show us a pic of it in its brand new home i can't wait


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

After you go to www.crocodilian.com and learn what croc. keeping intails, you may change your mind, i did! And i luv em with a passion. If you want to give er a shot, then you can find great specimens for sale at,http://www.naturecoastexotics.com/home, to purchase the best. To learn more about these facinating animals.You will find all you will ever need to know about crocodilians at these sites. Fantastic sites for, turtles and crocs.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

where in new york is he?
any where near nyc
looking for something to put with my 2 gators


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

RAYMAN45 said:


> where in new york is he?
> any where near nyc
> looking for something to put with my 2 gators
> [snapback]1092582[/snapback]​


Wow...you must have quite an impressive enclosure....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Fish Finder said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, They are beautiful,I hope you had experience with cocodrilians. i keep four in the zoo, one females and three males, and i had a pair in my personal collection for about three years.
> ...


ok, C's are ally's. The filter depend of the setup, if is a pond, a tank,ect.
I keep Diamonds in the pr zoo and i had a pair in my pesonal collection but i also had Paleosuchus trigonatus and P.palpebrosus.

Carnivoro


----------



## Rgr_mo (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't want to be "that guy" right now, but I think there is some things you should think about before you get your caiman. First off i dont care what they told you crocodilians can't be bred as pets. they have only been breeding the Yacare X for 5 yrs. You cant convinve me that you have taken out thousands of years of predatory instinct and aggression in 4 generations. Second how is it you get a smaller animals out off breeding a medium-big sixed parents. these caimans havent been around more than 5 yrs, theres no way anyone knows how big they are going to get yet. Also those diamonds look alittle young for them to be sexed already, usually doesnt get sexed until they are 2-3 yrs old. so dont believe your getting a female, it might be male. Please dont keep your caiman in an aquarium! they need at least 2x their width and 3x their length for water area alone. Dont cram them into a little glass box. I am by no means an expert, but I have had my caiman for almost 4 yrs now and I have learned a thing or 2. Well all that being said if you decide to get one good luck with yours!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Rgr_mo said:


> I don't want to be "that guy" right now, but I think there is some things you should think about before you get your caiman. First off i dont care what they told you crocodilians can't be bred as pets. they have only been breeding the Yacare X for 5 yrs. You cant convinve me that you have taken out thousands of years of predatory instinct and aggression in 4 generations. Second how is it you get a smaller animals out off breeding a medium-big sixed parents. these caimans havent been around more than 5 yrs, theres no way anyone knows how big they are going to get yet. Also those diamonds look alittle young for them to be sexed already, usually doesnt get sexed until they are 2-3 yrs old. so dont believe your getting a female, it might be male. Please dont keep your caiman in an aquarium! they need at least 2x their width and 3x their length for water area alone. Dont cram them into a little glass box. I am by no means an expert, but I have had my caiman for almost 4 yrs now and I have learned a thing or 2. Well all that being said if you decide to get one good luck with yours!
> [snapback]1096318[/snapback]​


Wow...good post


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

jan said:


> Rgr_mo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be "that guy" right now, but I think there is some things you should think about before you get your caiman. First off i dont care what they told you crocodilians can't be bred as pets. they have only been breeding the Yacare X for 5 yrs. You cant convinve me that you have taken out thousands of years of predatory instinct and aggression in 4 generations. Second how is it you get a smaller animals out off breeding a medium-big sixed parents. these caimans havent been around more than 5 yrs, theres no way anyone knows how big they are going to get yet. Also those diamonds look alittle young for them to be sexed already, usually doesnt get sexed until they are 2-3 yrs old. so dont believe your getting a female, it might be male. Please dont keep your caiman in an aquarium! they need at least 2x their width and 3x their length for water area alone. Dont cram them into a little glass box. I am by no means an expert, but I have had my caiman for almost 4 yrs now and I have learned a thing or 2. Well all that being said if you decide to get one good luck with yours!
> ...


yes sir









J-Rod


----------

